#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-07-04
<mustafa> fhello
<mustafa> hello
<mustafa> i want ask about what is new in ubuntu 11.04 form 10.10
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2012-07-02
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2012-07-08
<nicotano> buonasera
 * warp10 saluta
<nicotano> ciao warp10 
<warp10> ciao nicotano :)
<peppe84> Eccoci. Buonasera. Alcuni stanno ancora arrivando. Altri dieci minuti e direi che si comincia.
<_Devnull_> ciao a tutti
<nicotano> buonasera a  peppe84  e a tutti i presenti 
<_Devnull_> ciao nicotano 
<streetcross> ciao Devnull e ciao a tutti
<mlazzari2> sera a tutti
<_Devnull_> Quando si inizia?
<_Devnull_> ci siamo tutti?
<peppe84> Manca l3on. dovrebbe arrivare adesso.
<_Devnull_> ciao vaillant 
<vaillant> ciao a tutti
<jeremie2> Salve a tutti
<_Devnull_> ciao jeremie2 
<jeremie2> ciao dev
<l3on> ciao
<peppe84> giusto lui si aspettata :-) ormai alle 21.40 si comincia.
<peppe84> colgo l'occasione intanto per dare il link dell'agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/PrenotazioniMeeting/2012-07-08
<peppe84> la durata massima di questa riunione sara di 2 ore
<peppe84> per ragioni di ordine (altrimenti accavallandoci non ci capiamo) per prenotarsi pingatemi. quando si finisce un intervento scrivere finito, così il prossimo può intervenire.
<peppe84> a vantaggio del log direi che possiamo cominciare a presentarci:
<peppe84> --> Giuseppe Terrasi
<_Devnull_> ----> Luca Gambardella
<vaillant> ---> Francesco Muriana
<mlazzari2> → Matteo Lazzari
<jeremie2> --> Jeremie Tamburini
<nicotano> >>>>  Nicola Amalfitano
<streetcross> → Cristian Battistel
<l3on> Leo Iannacone
<warp10> Andrea Colangelo
<totopalma> Salvatore Palma
<peppe84> Bene. A casa mia sono le 21.40 :-) Direi che è il momento di cominciare:
<peppe84> il primo punto all'ordine del giorno era "Split documentazione da wiki.ubuntu-it.org"
<peppe84> A te la parola l3on :-)
<l3on> bene... 
<l3on> Parto diretto se me lo permettete: c'è da capire come procedere allo split della documentazione.
<l3on> Gli interventi da fare sarebbero:
<l3on> 1. Lato tecnico: occuparsi della creazione di una nuova istanza wiki su help.u-it.o 
<l3on> 2. Lato organizzazione contenuti: creare una "lista" di pagine da migrare da wiki.u-it.org
<l3on> per quanto riguarda il punto 1. ci posso lavorare io (una mano cmq è sempre ben accetta), per la questione dei contenuti vorrei lasciarvi l'intera palla...
<l3on> nel senso che voi avete un'intera visione completa delle pagine della documentazione, sarebbe utile quindi creare una pagina wiki, su cui riportare l'elenco.
<l3on> Ci sono volontari per il punto 1. e 2.?
<jeremie2> peppe84: posso
<peppe84> jeremie2, prego :-)
<jeremie2> Beh, il gruppo doc farà quella lista
<jeremie2> basterà coordinarci in mailing
<jeremie2> io o peppe o matteo possiamo titrare giù l'ossatura
<jeremie2> di questa lista, poi si controlla tutti insieme che non manchi niente
<jeremie2> . Finito!
<peppe84> se non c'è nessuno vado io
<peppe84> per il punto uno l3on puoi secondo me cominciare subito. lo step preliminare consisterà nell'aprire un ticket su rt per creare la nuova istanza e mediamente i tempi sono molto lunghi.
<peppe84> fatto questo penseremo al resto delle attività sistemistiche.
<peppe84> per il punto due invece ok per creare la lista perché è fondamentale sia per migrare i contenuti giusti sia per applicare le rewrite rule.
<peppe84> su questo punto (lato documentazione) avrei un altro punto (piccolo piccolo) da aggiungere.
<peppe84> se l'attuale help verrà dismesso al momento per le guide desktop siamo coperti da help.ubuntu.com che sta cominciando ad essere tradotto in tutte le lingue.
<peppe84> siamo un pò scarsi sulle guide ufficiali server.
<peppe84> di queste me ne potrei incaricare io (o qualcun altro non ci sono problemi) di creare almeno il pdf di queste in italiano e allegarle nell'apposito portale.
<peppe84> giusto per avere un minimo di continuità. finito per ora.
<peppe84> c'è nessuno? :-)
<l3on> Ottimo... vediamo un po' di scendere in qualche particolare:
<l3on> help.u-it.org, se per voi va bene, sperimenterei direttamente l'openid di canonical per gestire utenti e acl
<l3on> peppe84, su questo ci ha già fatto qualche test, sembra funzionare ( più o meno) 
<l3on> vogliamo fare una piccola votazione su questa questione ? (Indicate +1 se per voi va bene OpenID o -1 per il classico login)
<mlazzari2> peppe84, posso
<peppe84> l3on, mi sento tranquillo su una nuova installazione. devo solo ripulirti gli appunti. volendo ho una demo che può essere pronta in pochi giorni.
<peppe84> mlazzari2, prego!
<mlazzari2> l3on,  lato gestione utenti cambia qualcosa?
<l3on> mlazzari2, in che senso?
<mlazzari2> nel senso che cambierà solo il login? poi per gli admin il modificare e gestire gli utenti resterà cosi?
<l3on> su questo non ho ancora guardato, forse peppe84 ne sa di più, in ogni caso la riposta dovrebbe essere Sì. 
<peppe84> l3on, se vuoi faccio un bignami di 2 righe
<mlazzari2> ok vabbuo dai +1 per me
<l3on> peppe84, sì, fallo che ci togli qualche curiosità
<l3on> (finito)
<peppe84> allora questa cosa indice sul modo di fare login e sul modo di gestire i "gruppi":
<peppe84> login: facendo clic su accedi si viene rediretti su login.ubuntu.com, ci si autentica e alla fine si creerà l'utente che come nome avrà quello di launchpad.
<peppe84> gruppi: attualmente i gruppi li gestiamo creando manualmente il GruppoPippo ecc. 
<peppe84> col nuovo metodo, il wiki sa a quale gruppo di launchpad l'utente fa parte (e lo verifica ad ogni login) e assegna i privilegi di conseguenza.
<peppe84> le acl si applicano poi al solito modo. finito.
<mlazzari2> ottimo 
<mlazzari2> peppe84, !
<peppe84> l3on, c'è da votare ? Sorry di solito è totopalma  il segretario -.-
<l3on> vogliamo fare la votazione ?
<jeremie2> peppe84 posso?
<peppe84> jeremie2, vai
<totopalma> peppe84, fallo tu :D
<jeremie2> In pratica qualsiasi utente si dovrebbe registrare su Launchpad?
<jeremie2> (utente del wiki intendo)
<peppe84> se vuole firmare il codice di condotta deve per forza farlo. si: deve avere un account di launchpad per potere sfruttare il suo OpenID.
<paolettopn> buonasera a tutti e scusate per il ritardo
<peppe84> l3on, mi correggerà ma credo che tutti i login in futuro passeranno da login.ubuntu.com
<jeremie2> Perché ora come ora chiunque vuole contribuire sul wiki non ha quest'obbligo col codice di condotta
 * paolettopn > Paolo Garbin
<peppe84> il senso è di avere una sola credenziale perr tutti i servizi
<mlazzari2> peppe84,  mi prenoto
<peppe84> jeremie2, se vuoi caricare la tua chiave su launchpad e firmare il codice di condotta devi per forza avere un account.
<peppe84> ah ok. ho capito.
<mlazzari2> infatti ;)
<jeremie2> Si nel senso che non vorrei fosse un'ulteriore freno alla partecipazione. finito
<peppe84> si. comunque il senso sarebbe quello. tutti i login passano per un OpenID provider.
<peppe84> mlazzari2, vai
<mlazzari2> che fine fanno tutti gli utenti che sono registrati al wiki e non su LP?  concordo con jeremie su questo ;)
<mlazzari2> dovranno riregistrarsi?
<mlazzari2> finito!
<peppe84> l3on, può spiegarlo meglio, vai!
<l3on> Sì, se si sceglia l'OpenID serve che gli utenti abbiano un account su launchpad...
<l3on> non so se questo può essere inteso come un freno alla documentazione
<l3on> dovreste essere voi a deciderlo, per quanto mi riguarda, se anche tutti gli altri portali lo adottassero adesso questa sarebbe un'utile fueature
<vaillant> peppe84: posso
<l3on> nel senso che: avere un unico account per tutti i portali, aiuto parecchio la partecipazione trasversale
<l3on> e, per come la vedo io, sarebbe meglio avere un OpenID su tutti i portali. (finito)
<peppe84> vaillant, prego
 * peppe84 si prenota 
<vaillant> sarebbe possibile eventualmente utilizzare un openid diverso da quello di launchpad (ad esempio google o wordpress)? se non capisco male l'openid è personale e valido per diversi servizi
<vaillant> finito
 * paolettopn si prenota
<peppe84> secondo me non ci sono ulteriori difficoltà nell'uso di un openid account.
<l3on> vaillant, sì e no, ma in definitiva no: si usa LP perché ubuntu gira attorno ad LP.
<l3on> altri openid lasciamo ad altri siti, come Wordpress, facebook, etc...
<l3on> (finito)
<jeremie2> peppe84: mi prenoto
<peppe84> primo perché login.ubuntu.com è abbastanza usato nella nostra community (chi ha un account ubuntuone già lo usa)
<peppe84> secondo perché il form di registrazione, eventualmente, non è che è così complicato: https://login.ubuntu.com/+new_account
<peppe84> imho questo è un valore che stiamo dando. possiamo fare da apri pista per regolare allo stesso modo i restanti servizi. 
<peppe84> inoltre rendiamo più semplice l'accesso agli strumenti della comunità internazionale (sempre per il solito motivo: un solo account).
<peppe84> finito.
<peppe84> c'era paolettopn  poi jeremie2 
<peppe84> paolettopn, vai! :-)
<paolettopn> grazie
<paolettopn> si, solo pre confermare l'uso di un singolo account per l'acceesso
<paolettopn> quoto l'ultimo passaggio di l3on  ma anche quello di peppe84 ... decidiamo solo quale sia il sistema più conformante per il wiki....
<paolettopn> questo per lavorare meno per la gestione dei vari profili....
<paolettopn> quindi direi o LP o U1  (finito)
<peppe84> jeremie2, prego 
<jeremie2> Scusate piccolo malinteso, avevo inteso l'account Launchpad insieme alla firma del codice condotta.
<peppe84> :-)
<jeremie2> Attualemente non è necessario per utenti singoli, "quello" sarebbe potuto essere un freno.
<jeremie2> Assolutamente avere account unificati
<jeremie2> soprattutto per noi che lavoriamo su più piattaforme sarebbe l'deale.
<jeremie2> Speriamo possa essere possibile anche per il forum.
<jeremie2>  finito
<mlazzari2>  ok quindi l'unica "grana" è che chi è già iscritto si deve riregistrare vabbuo cosi si sistema pure il bug delle mail 
<paolettopn> :)
<streetcross> peppe84 se posso
<peppe84> streetcross, certo! a te! 
<peppe84> (scusate mi devo assentare pochi minuti)
<mlazzari2> totopalma,  sostituisce peppe84 
<streetcross> grazie. Indubbiamente non solo nel nostro ambiente ma in tutto il network ci si sta muovendo verso una gestione unificata del login per più piattaforme o siti
<totopalma> ok
<streetcross> inoltre LP è un ottimo strumento per coinvolgere gli utenti alle prime armi in livelli più alti di collaborazione in più settori
<streetcross> e già allo stato attuale la registrazione al wiki è indipendente da quella al forum, quindi non si andrebbe ad aggiungere un passaggio ma al massimo a toglierne uno in un futuro standardizzato
<streetcross> mi pare quindi una ottima idea. Alla proposta di usare U1 al posto di LP dico di no perché U1 è un servizio un po' scollegato dal settore che riguarda ubuntu-it
<peppe84> (rieccomi, scusate assai)
<streetcross> una domanda vorrei farla a mlazzari, cosa intendi con "chi è già registrato dovrà riregistrarsi"? intendi chi è privo di profilo LP?
<streetcross> finito, grazie
<totopalma> qualcuno vuole intervenire?
<_Devnull_> io
<totopalma> _Devnull_, prego
<mlazzari2> streetcross,  si scusa mi sono scordato di scriverlo
<streetcross> mlazzari, grazie
<_Devnull_> volevo fare giusto una domanda
<peppe84> streetcross, per precisare: ubuntuone usa Ubuntu SSO. Chi usa Ubuntu SSO non ha automaticamente un account ubuntu one. Ubuntu SSO è un OpenID provider.
<_Devnull_> la pagina per registrarsi sarà in italiano?
<peppe84> _Devnull_, domanda da rigirare al gruppo trad :-)
<_Devnull_> oppure il server riconoscerà la lingua dal mio ip?
<_Devnull_> e si verrà reindirizzati alla pagina in italiano
<peppe84> no. bisogna chiedere se quel sito è traducibile al pari di loco.ubuntu.com.
<_Devnull_> se non lo è che si fa?
<_Devnull_> Non vorrei che vi fossero ostacoli per la registrazione
<peppe84> _Devnull_, sono due righe si fa una pagina con uno screenshot e due righe di spiegazione! :-)
<_Devnull_> spero che le leggano! :D
<peppe84> ok. ragazzi. se non c'è altro penso che si possa passare a questa prima votazione:
<_Devnull_> C'è chi non lo fa
<mlazzari2> +1
<_Devnull_> +1
<jeremie2> +1
<peppe84> +1
<paolettopn> +1
<l3on> +1
<totopalma> +1
<_Devnull_> ciao Dolasilla 
<_Devnull_> Gwaihir, 
<paolettopn> ciao Dolasilla Gwaihir 
<peppe84> maggioranza bulgara :-)
<mlazzari2> lol
<vaillant> +1
<streetcross> +1
<nicotano> astenuto
<peppe84> l3on avevi qualcos'altro da aggiungere o posso fare la lista delle action di questo primo punto?
<l3on> peppe84, nono vai.
<peppe84> ok:
<peppe84> [l3on] aprire ticket e mettere in piedi il nuovo wiki.
<peppe84> [gruppo-doc] fare lista pagine da migrare e a cui applicare le rewrite-rule
<peppe84> [l3on + peppe84 + altri?] migrazione contenuti, abilitare l'openID, branch su lp e attività connesse
<peppe84> [peppe84] rendere disponibili in pdf le guide server (almeno di lucid e precise)
<peppe84> può bastare?
<l3on> penso di sì..
<peppe84> sembra di si
<mlazzari2> peppe84,  ping
<peppe84> mlazzari2, dimmi
<l3on> Per quanto riguarda la questione contenuti, bisognerebbe ripensare un po' al processo di "creazione nuovi contenuti" e "revisione pagine", con tanto di "pagine prove degli utenti"
<l3on> (finito)
<peppe84> [gruppo-doc]  ripensare un po' al processo di "creazione nuovi contenuti" e "revisione pagine", con tanto di "pagine prove degli utenti" :-)
<mlazzari2> al momento il gruppo operatori è formato anche  da persone non iscritte al gruppo doc su LP
<mlazzari2> per le acl
<peppe84> mlazzari2, gli operatori su help non servono. le uniche pagine con acl solo le pagine principali dei portali e qualche nostra pagina a livello di gruppo.  su wiki.ubuntu-it.org continueranno ad esserci.
<mlazzari2> oki
<peppe84> l'openid nel wiki esistente lo si farà in un secondo momento ihmo.
 * paolettopn avvisa che molte sottopagine di /Fcm hanno le acl, teniamone conto
<peppe84> paolettopn, si. no problem :-) rimarrà tutto uguale da quel versante.
<paolettopn> well
<peppe84> ok. chiuso il primo punto.
<peppe84> c'era anche un secondo punto all'ordine del giorno.
<peppe84> in realtà molto generico: Varie ed eventuali
<peppe84> qualcuno vuole prenotarsi? se non ricordo male c'era qualcosa. finito.
<jeremie2> io
<peppe84> jeremie2, si! prego
<jeremie2> Direi di riprendere il discorso iniziato in mailing
<jeremie2> sull'eventuale ripetizione di contenuti su più guide 
<jeremie2> .
<jeremie2> Negli scorsi giorni l'oggetto di una "tranquilla e pacata" discussione :)  sono stati alcuni passaggi di una guida.
<jeremie2> In pratica per non ripetere i contenuti già presenti in un'altra guida, 
<_Devnull_> peppe84,  mi prenoto
<jeremie2> è stato utilizzato un elenco di passaggi che rimandavano uno per uno.. all'altra guida.
<hallino1> Hola scusate il ritardo.. Avuto un paio di problemi familiari
 * hallino1 -> Mirko Pizii
<jeremie2> In pratica invece che dare immediatamente la soluzione si dice passo per passo 
<jeremie2> di andarsi a vedere la soluzione su di un altra pagina.
<jeremie2> In base alle regole che utilizziamo è giusto fare così in modo che quando la pagina di origine
<jeremie2> subirà delle modifiche, non dovremo cambiare anche la pagina che ne fa riferimento.
<jeremie2> D'altro canto però si complicano dei passaggi all'interno di una guida.
<jeremie2> Potrebbe esserci una soluzione a situazioni di questo genere?
<jeremie2> Per esempio tecnicamente sarebbe possibile avere un sistema di tag per accomunare più pagine (in questo caso per ripetizione dei contenuti, ma per es. pensiamo anche alle pagine da modificare per i rilasci)
<jeremie2> un po' come avviene con le categorie. La differenza sta nel fatto che rispetto alle categorie questi tag sarebbero più di servizio per chi opera, non per i lettori.
<jeremie2> l3on: è possibile una cosa del genere?
<jeremie2>  (finito per il momento)
<peppe84> l3on, ? oppure _Devnull_ se leo non c'è.
<_Devnull_> In quel caso specifico
<peppe84> _Devnull_, vai vai :-)
<l3on> jeremie2 non so se ho capito, provo a risponderti: puoi fare una ricerca di testo con "NomeWiki" della pagina che stai cercando..
<_Devnull_> si doveva riportare un intero paragrafo
 * peppe84 si prenota
<l3on> non so se risp alla tua domanda di "trovare tutte le pagina che linkano ad un'altra pagina".
<l3on> (finito)
<_Devnull_> e forse più
<_Devnull_> ma l'utente si lamentava della mancanza di comprensibilità
<_Devnull_> se è per una riga o due non vedo nessun problema
<jeremie2> peppe84: mi prenoto
<_Devnull_> anche gli utenti devono sapere che per fare delle cose bisogna avere delle conoscenze di altre
<_Devnull_> non si può spiegare le moltiplicazioni 
<_Devnull_> se non si è fatte prima le addizioni
<_Devnull_> il lettore sarebbe da rimandare a rivedersele
<_Devnull_> se poi è l'utente a non capire di frontte ad una guida chiara non si può fare nulla
<_Devnull_> ci si può immaginare e realizzare qualsiasi cosa ma non si ottiene nulla
<_Devnull_> (finito)
<peppe84> jeremie2, vai poi io
<jeremie2> _Devnull_: volevo porre l'attenzione su un altro fatto, cioè se in qualche modo è fattibile usufruire di uno strumento che possa ricollegare più guide che hanno un'affinità particolare.
<jeremie2> Queste affinità possono essere per contenuti identici.. o anche solo simili
<jeremie2> Dalla serie, se devo aggiornare questa pagina, allora dovrò per forza aggiornare quest'altra.
<jeremie2> Attualmente esistono le categorie,
<_Devnull_> va bene per noi ma all'utente che cambia?
<jeremie2> Infatti è una cosa proprio per noi (se tecnicamente è fattibile)
<jeremie2> ma per chiunque aggiorni dei contenuti
<jeremie2> .
<peppe84> eccomi:
<peppe84> jeremie2, MoinMoin non è Mediawiki ma merita mooolto rispetto perché è lì da sei anni e ancora ci serve :-)
<jeremie2> Dicevo, le categorie hanno già uno scopo ben preciso e non so se si possono adattare ad un utilizzo del genere
<peppe84> tecnicamente quello che dici è fattibile. basta solo pensarlo bene.
<peppe84> avevo già proposto in passato di affiancare alle categorie i tag.
<jeremie2> (ricordo!)
<peppe84> il wiki internazionale da un annetto usa ampiamente i tag.
<peppe84> bisogna solo pensarci bene e replicarli.
<peppe84> finito.
<_Devnull_> peppe84,  ma i tag sono basati anche sulle pagine più visitate?
<_Devnull_> o solo sui contenuti simili?
<peppe84> _Devnull_, non allarghiamoci :-) però se qualcuno scrive una macro che fa questo... :-)
<peppe84> no:
<peppe84> i tag sono nomi wiki che si appiccicano a delle pagine da "taggare". i tag rimandano ad una pagina che contiene una ricerca con l'elenco di tutti quei tag.
<peppe84> (non so se mi sono spiegato ma è come le categoria praticamente). finito.
 * paolettopn deve andare... leggerò il log domani.  Notte e tutti voi... ciao
<jeremie2> peppe84: posso
<peppe84> si
<jeremie2> A scanso di equivoci, intendo un qualcosa che mi mostri proprio una lista delle pagine associate in qualche modo a quella interessata. finito
<jeremie2> ...anzi, vado un tantino avanti :)
<jeremie2> Alternativamente avevo pensato
<jeremie2> in situazioni del genere ad aggiungere eventuali commenti, o addirittura link interni alle pagine. Se però la via dei tag fosse possibile sarebbe un discreto passo avanti.
<jeremie2> In altri modi si finisce sempre nel macchinoso.
<jeremie2> Finito!
<peppe84> jeremie2, devi dirglielo tu però che quella pagina ha dei contenuti pertinenti con un'altra pagina. Creerei delle pagine TagGrub, TagInstallazione, TagPippo e applicherei all'interno la ricerca giusta.
<peppe84> jeremie2, inoltre
<peppe84> ma questo non lo sa praticamente nessuno. 
<peppe84> in MoinMoin se si vuole esistono i commenti! puoi interire del testo dentro {{{!wiki comment }}} e sarà visibile solo a chi ha flaggato un opzione dal suo profilo.
<_Devnull_> E' come un "Ulteriori risorse" solo che diverso
<peppe84> finito
<jeremie2> Senz'altro sarebbero ogni volta personalizzati.
 * mlazzari2 saluta (mi scuso ma domani e naltro giorno)
<jeremie2> Se il commento {{{!wiki comment }}} è visibile solo a chi lo scrive, purtroppo perde di utilità.
<peppe84> E' visibile a chi spunta "Mostrare le sezioni di commento" dal suo pannello utente.
<peppe84> se è roba da editori lo abilitiamo tutti e amen
<jeremie2> Si sarebbe il caso, tanto almeno un editore passerà sempre su di una pagina.
<peppe84> ok. sono uscite fuori due cose utili... ci pensi tu a "formalizzare"? Nel senso di spiegare esattamente come sarebbe comodo che questi tag funzionassero.
<jeremie2> Si ci posso provare.
<peppe84> per i commenti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/NuovaSintassi
<peppe84> all'ultimo rigo.
<peppe84> abbiamo cinque minuti esatti ancora. c'è qualche intervento?
<_Devnull_> Sì
<peppe84> vai :-)
<_Devnull_> Volevo fare alcune domande
<_Devnull_> Perché le note di rilascio non sono state tradotte?
<_Devnull_> Andrebbero inserite nella guida all'installazione
<peppe84> _Devnull_, per due motivi:
<peppe84> 1) chi è il volontario che li traduce?
<peppe84> 2) è il gruppo trad che negli ultimi rilasci se ne è occupato. forse erano già abbastanza oberati. comunque girerei la domanda a loro.
<_Devnull_> I volontari li possiamo trovare anche mettendo un annuncio
<_Devnull_>  non si tratta di seguire regole stilistiche in questo caso
<_Devnull_>  ma di sapere l'inglese
<_Devnull_> basta che ci mandano la traduzione in qualsiasi formato
<_Devnull_>  e la si carica
<_Devnull_> con un copia-incolla
<peppe84> _Devnull_, avrebbe senso metterle qui: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/it
<peppe84> comunque se vuoi annunciare qualcosa secondo me nessuno ha niente in contrario :-)
<_Devnull_> un'ultima cosa... manca una guida fondamentale che ha a che fare con l'installazione
<_Devnull_> la guida sul ripristino di ubuntu e sulla sua reinstallazione
<peppe84> _Devnull_, ok. ne parliamo sul tread che c'è già sul forum che ne dite? 
<_Devnull_> va bene
<peppe84> Io ti anticipo però che ho meno tempo del solito da dedicare al momento.
<peppe84> ok. riunione finita! 
<hallino1> Che peccato :(
<peppe84> rompete le righe :-)
<jeremie2> Notte a tutti!
<_Devnull_>  ciao a tutti
<hallino1> Notte ragazzi :D
<streetcross> buona notattata a tutti, vi saluto
<vaillant> ciao a tutti
<l3on> Ciao a tutti!
<peppe84> ciao!
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-07-02
<TTX_> ciao raga
<TTX_> vabè
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-07-01
<francesco_> buona sera
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2019-07-03
<Marc0F3> ciao a tutti
